# PBG4 en panne ??? hard ou soft ?



## Archy (30 Septembre 2007)

Salut,

je suis tout nouveau ici et je ne suis pas très aguérri sous mac, j'ai switché il y a moins d'un an avec l'achat d'un PowerBook G4 1,67 alu 15'4 sur le refurb pour ma femme et depuis quelques mois un MacPro pour faire de la zic (j'en avais marre de passer mon temps le nez sous le capot d'un pc pour faire tourner un soft d'amateur comme Cubase)...
bon bref, si j'en appelle à vos lumières de vieux routard des champs de pomme c'est que aujourd'hui le PB m'a fait des siennes : 

tout allait bien, ma fille jouait dessus à Lapin Malin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 quand elle en a eu assez, je quitte le soft et je vois que des mises à jour attendait mon accord pour être téléchargées, j'essaie d'éjecter le CD et là il me dit qu'il ne peut pas, que le programme tourne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon... l'icône n'étant plus là, je ne peux pas le forcer à quitter par ce moyen donc avant d'aller voir dans le moniteur d'activité, j'essaye d'annuler les mises à jour (pas encore commencées à télécharger). Et là... la roue de la mort bloquée pendant une plombe.
énervé, j'appuie sur le bouton marche/arrêt 5 secondes et je redémarre. 
Depuis, impossible de passer le stade de l'écran gris à la pomme avec ses traits qui tournent...
j'ai essayé de démarrer sur le CD 1 de Tiger et de réparer les autorisations ou autre chose mais passé le choix de la langue, je reste bloqué sur la fenêtre suivante avec la roue arc-en-ciel qui tourne pendant des heures...
j'ai essayé de redémarrer en appuyant sur majuscule (shift, c'est ça ? j'ai même essayé avec Caps lock) en mode Safe mais impossible.
il démarre, reste sur cet écran et s'éteint au bout de quelques longues secondes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




help, médé médé !
merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Archy (1 Octobre 2007)

petit up  j'ai essay&#233; les r&#233;initialisations de la PRAM et PMU/SMU, j'ai tent&#233; un FSCK en mode single user et j'ai des erreurs *disk0s3 I/O error* 
la r&#233;paration du disque en r&#233;ussissant &#224; booter sur le CD d'install me dit qu'une cl&#233; est invalide et echec suite &#224; une erreur &#224; la fermeture (fermeture de quoi, j'ai red&#233;marr&#233; trop brutalement ?) quand je lis &#231;a, je pencherai pour du soft mais en m&#234;me temps, impossible de r&#233;installer alors &#231;a me fait penser que je n'ai plus que le SAV...


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir et bienvenue sur MacG&#233;' 

Compte tenu des manipulations d&#233;j&#224; effectu&#233;es et des sympt&#244;mes qui persitent, je serais tent&#233; de penser qu'il s'agit d'un probl&#232;me mat&#233;riel (sinon on pourrait au moins lancer une r&#233;installation).

Ce n'est peut-&#234;tre rien (un c&#226;ble mal branch&#233;, un contact oxyd&#233;, ...) comme ce peut &#234;tre un probl&#232;me plus grave (disque dur HS, panne sur la carte-m&#232;re). Quoi qu'il en soit, il faudra ouvrir la machine pour intervenir, et regarder plus pr&#233;cis&#233;ment du c&#244;t&#233; du disque dur.

Tu peux tenter l'op&#233;ration tout seul, notamment si la p&#233;riode de garantie de ton Mac est d&#233;pass&#233;e et si tu as la fibre bricoleuse. Sinon, il faut choisir le chemin du SAV.


----------



## Archy (2 Octobre 2007)

Merci pour la bienvenue et la réponse Pascal

j'ai tenté un démarrage en mode target et branché en FW sur mon MacPro, en ce moment Disk Warrior essaye de "rebuilder" le disque mais la barre ne semble pas dépasser l'étape 5 (Locating Directory Data) et il y a ce message Speed reduced by disk malfunction 
ça ne me rend pas optimiste


----------



## mac69 (24 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour Archy,

J'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me que toi "disk0s3 I/O error" sur mon Imac G4. As tu trouv&#233; une solution?


----------



## MacDavid (27 Octobre 2007)

Bnjour à tous,

Depuis ce matin, mon PB refuse de se lancer. J'ai essayé de vérifier le DD interne depuis un DD externe.

Voici le message d'erreur:


_Vérification du volume HFS Plus.
Taille de noeud B-tree non valable.
La vérification du volume a échoué.

Erreur : La tâche sous-jacente a signalé un échec à la fermeture


1 volume HFS vérifié
    1 volume n'a pu être réparé à cause d'une erreur_

Quelqu'un a t il une solution?
Merci ,)


----------



## melaure (27 Octobre 2007)

Les gars, il ne faut pas vous etonner. Si vous éteignez brusquement vos machines au moment ou l'OS est en train d'écrire sur le disque dur ou de mettre à jour la table des fichiers du volume, hé bien c'est pas étonnant que tout soit HS.

Ceci dit il n'y a pas de soucis matériel dans ce cas, soyez rassuré.

Vous pouvez toujours essayer un autre utilitaire comme TechTool Pro. 

Sinon essayez de monter votre DD en mode target sur un autre Mac pour récupérer le contenu et reformatage, réinstall ...


----------



## MacDavid (27 Octobre 2007)

Merci Melarue. C'est effectivement ce qui s'est passé pour moi (j'ai eteint le DD qui semblait bloqué).

Bon, je vais donc tenter de passer par Disk Warrior  puis TechTool (à moins que tu me conseilles l'inverse?).




melaure a dit:


> Sinon essayez de monter votre DD en mode target sur un autre Mac pour récupérer le contenu et reformatage, réinstall ...



QU'entends tu par mode target? Quand je demarre sur mon CD Rom ou mon DD externe, le DD Interne n'apparait pas (sauf dans utilitaire disque, cf. + haut)

Merci d'avance de me dire ,-)))

Quelle panique!


----------



## melaure (27 Octobre 2007)

MacDavid a dit:


> QU'entends tu par mode target? Quand je demarre sur mon CD Rom ou mon DD externe, le DD Interne n'apparait pas (sauf dans utilitaire disque, cf. + haut)
> 
> Merci d'avance de me dire ,-)))
> 
> Quelle panique!



Le mode target c'est en appuyant sur T au démarrage. Ca met ton Mac dans un mode "Disque dur". Il se comporte comme un DD externe si tu le branches sur un autre Mac.

Mais à priori si tu as démarré sur un DD externe et que tu ne vois pas l'interne, ça ne te servira pas plus.


----------



## MacDavid (27 Octobre 2007)

Merci l'ami,

En effet... cela ne fonctionne pas dans ma configuration. Je n'ai pas deux macs, mais un seul.

Signes inquietants: mon DD fait du bruit (une sorte de bruit vide).
Je viens de lancer Disk Warrior mais il m'indique: "speed reduced by disk malfunction"

Selon mes recherches, cela n'est pas bon signe. Disk Warrior pourrait prendre plusieurs heures voire plusieurs jours (deux) pour reconstruire le DD.

Cerise sur le gateau: j'ai installé Linux (ubuntu) sur une partie de mon DD interne il y a deux mois. Ce qui signie que mon Mac demarre sur un programme (appelé Yaboot) qui permet de choisir sur quel systeme booter (mac ou linux). Je soupçonne ce programme, calé sur une partition particulière, de déconner. En outre, cela m'empeche tout fck -f, puisque que le programme yaboot prend la main dès le démarrage...

A moins... a moins qu'il ne s'agisse du DD en tant que tel.

Bref, que faire?
- attendre que Disk Warrior puisse faire quelque chose?
- virer la partion où se trouve Yabook et tenter unfsck -f ?
- autre chose?

A l'aide les amis!


----------



## melaure (27 Octobre 2007)

La première chose à faire c'est d'utiliser un logiciel qui peut te faire de la récupération de fichiers. Peut-être que disque warrior fait ça.

Tu récupères tout ce que tu peux sur un autre DD.

Ensuite seulement tu peux essayer des reconstructions. Si ça ne marche pas, il faudra peut-être reformater. C'est pour ça qu'il faut déjà sauver tout ce qui est possible.


----------



## MacDavid (27 Octobre 2007)

Oups... 

Disk Warrior voit bien mon DD. ("is ready to rebuilt"). Il en connait m&#234;me sa dimension, qu'il s'agit bien d'un disque Mac, etc.

Mais Disk Warrior, pas plus que TechTool Pro, ne semble parvenir &#224; "voir" les donn&#233;es de mon disque defectueux. Du coup, impossible de r&#233;cup&#233;rer quoique ce soit.

Existe il d'autres programmes ?

Merci encore!


----------



## melaure (27 Octobre 2007)

Sous OS X, je n'en connais pas d'autre. Avant il y avait peut-être plus de de choix.

Il y a quand même ces logiciels là :

 File Salvage
Data Rescue II
Boomerang
Recover It All

Je n'ai pas regardé s'il y avait des versions de démos.


----------



## MacDavid (28 Octobre 2007)

Bon... je viens de lancer Data Rescue II
Il m'indique... près de 300 heures avant de finir son scan...

Est ce normal ?

Merci à tous


----------



## MacDavid (11 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,


Pour information, destin&#233;e &#224; ceux qui seraient dans la m&#234;me panne que moi:

- Disque dur crash&#233;: 80 Go
- Data Rescue lanc&#233; il y a... quatorze jours maintenant.

Avec des rapports comme suit:


```
-9: 28/10/07 10:00:56 ---- Ouverture de Data Rescue II ----


00: Disque disk0, bus ATA, taille 80026361856 taille bloc 512 ajout&#8730;&#169;
00: Disque disk1, bus FireWire, taille 123522416640 taille bloc 512 ajout&#8730;&#169;
-1: Erreurs : [2*5481 274 332]
-8: L'examen n'a pas r&#8730;&#169;ussi : Erreur g&#8730;&#169;n&#8730;&#169;rale : [2*5481 274 312 5481 340 343 240]
-1: Lecture lente autour du bloc 189952.
-1: Erreur de lecture du bloc 189952.
-1: Lecture lente autour du bloc 190464.
-1: Erreur de lecture du bloc 190464.
-1: Lecture lente autour du bloc 190976.
-1: Erreur de lecture du bloc 190976.
-1: Lecture lente autour du bloc 191488.
-1: Erreur de lecture du bloc 191488.
-1: Lecture lente autour du bloc 192000.
-1: Erreur de lecture du bloc
```
- Ce matin, pensant que le scannage du disque dur serait fini (il restait deux heures &#224; minuit) voila que je tombe sur un nouveau message:


```
31 heures de "Post Traitement CBR"
```
La suite au prochain n&#176;


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Novembre 2007)

il ne reste plus que le reformatage... désolé


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Novembre 2007)

S'il n'y a pas une source de perturbations électromagnétiques dans les parages, je dirais que ça sent le problème matériel... disque usé (ça arrive un jour) ? problème de connectique ou de carte mère ? ou bien le PB a-t-il peut-être fait une chute ?


----------



## melaure (11 Novembre 2007)

En effet le disque dur de MacDavid a un gros soucis.

Son utilitaire essaye de parcourir tout le DD, en testant chaque secteur. Comme il essaye de faire plusieurs tentatives de lectures à chaque fois, qui sont toutes en echec, ça prend un temps très très long.


----------



## MacDavid (12 Novembre 2007)

Messieurs, c'est la... fin!

Après 15 jours, Data Rescue a décidé de planter!
Du coup, le scan n'a servi à rien.

Que s'est il passé?

Un beau (?) jour, j'ai entendu un clic-clic dans mon disque dur.
Il était en panne - matériel.

Trois ans d'usage intensif. Avec un peu d'over-quota data, je le confesse.

Et puis, plus rien.
Data Rescue qui plante à son tour.

J'ai changé mon disque dur, acheté Léopard, et me voila reparti pour une nouvelle jeunesse.

Merci à tous, en tout cas.


----------

